# I hope the young people turn this depleting society around



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I have 100% faith in our society, I also believe there is a a large number of young people that are going to make a very positive change for the better. My main goal in what life I have left is to instill “ I can do this” in every young person I come into contact with. I make a special effort to commend kids and their parents, and anyone else involved in raising a child. I wish the younger members would post their thoughts and ideas, I know I could stand to learn a few things.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Well this is more than you probably need to hear, but I truly hope it helps some young person. The disrespect for those of us who worked behind the counter at the parts store got to the point I was retaliating with not so nice things. The day I gave my boss my final notice, I said something to this mean spirited no good SOB that actually made me feel good This guy comes in and ask for a part for an older than dirt tractor. The young person had no idea where to look, or even what the part was. I motioned for the young man to come back to the parts, and I not only showed him the part, but I explained what it was. When we go back to the counter this SOB verbally jumps all over this young man I walk over to the SOB and ask him if he would do me a huge favor. He grumbles, and ask why he should do anyone a favor. I said all I wanted him to do is make sure someone let me know when his funeral was. The next comment from him was why in the H### would I want to know that. Warning!!!!! TThe following is not good, please do not read if you feel it might offend you I calmly replied, “ I want to know when your funeral is, so I can see your sorry A## is DEAD The worst part of this story is, I never felt bad for telling that SOB what I said. I retired that day at age 60. From that day forward, I have kept my positive outlook on almost everything. The only reason I post this is because I don’t want others to fall into a mind set caused by people that probably don’t even take responsibility for their own disrespect for not only others, but themselves.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Tag, We've read the book from cover to cover and realize that things are just going to get worse in these last days. The liberals are proving it to us just how mentally deranged people can be.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

When considering topics such as these, I always remember this piece:

PLAYERS
by Robert Fulghum
Definition: Persons with enough nimbleness of mind to accept a surprise invitation to jump into a quick game of imagination.
Example: Heres a city bus driver standing in the door of his vehicle, staring into the rain. An invitation from me, passing by: OK, heres the deal: Ill pay for the gas, and youll drive us straight to the beach at Santa Monica.
He smiles. OK, meet me here at midnight. Its the end of my run and they wont miss me or the bus until morning. Ill get some barbecue.
A player.
Example: This lady with a shopping cart full of oddball stuff standing beside me in front of the cheese counter at the grocery story. My invitation: I like the groceries in your cart better than mine. Want to trade? You take mine and Ill take yours. Could be interesting when we get home.
She smiles. Checks out my cart. Youve got a deal,"she says. We take each others carts and roll away. Later, shes waiting for me at the check-out counter. She knows and I know: we werent really going to go through with it. But the few moments of madness brought new meaning to going to the store for a few things.
A player.
Example: Theres a tailor shop on Queen Anne Avenue. Sign in the window says Alterations and Repairs for Men and Women. The tailor is standing in the doorway. I stop. Id like to get altered and repaired, I say.
She looks at me cautiously. Goes inside. Closes the door.
Not a player.
Example: Vivacious young woman who works at the sidewalk flower stand at a nearby market. Last year she called me Babycakes"just before Valentines Day, but I havent seen her since. Invitation: Do I still look like Babycakes to you? I ask.
She looks at me shrewdly. Sir, it is the policy of the store that employees are not to get familiar with customers. Oh, too bad,"say I. Shes no longer a player. As I turn my back and walk away, she whispers, Thanks for coming by, babycakes.
An undercover player now.
Example: Me at a well-known company to pick up copies of a manuscript, I am visibly annoyed - this is my third trip to get what was promised yesterday. The anxious clerk, Miss Saucer-eyes, is obviously new to the herd behind the counter and doesnt know what to do with me or for me. The work is still not done, despite promises. Getting mad at her wont help.
OK, I wont make any trouble, I say, Just give me a really clever, off-the-wall creative excuse - the wildest thing you can think of. Make me laugh and Ill go away.
Miss Saucer-eyes is mute. This situation was not covered in training school last week. She whispers: Ill speak to my manager.
Not a player.
Miss Saucer-eyes retreats to the back of the shop and consults with her manager, a high-energy, sharply-dressed woman. The manager marches briskly up to the counter, gives me a steely look, leans over the counter, and explains: Sir, you may not know this, but this store has been a front for the Irish Republican Army for years. Were supposed to be turning in our firearms, and it seems a bazooka is missing from the inventory. When we find the bazooka, things will get back to normal. If I were you, I wouldnt make any trouble - just come back tomorrow, OK?..
A player.
Example: A garbage man with monster truck. Cold. Rain. As I pass by, he says, "You look prosperous." "Thank you. I feel prosperous." "You look like the kind of guy who might have some frequent-flyer miles." "As a matter of fact, I do. Lots of them." "Listen, I need enough to get me to Buenos Aires, one way." "I've got enough. They're yours. But what's in it for me.?" "Here's the keys to this garbage truck. Even trade."
Yes! I've long had an urge to drive one of those things. I'd like to dump a whole load of garbage on a certain person's front porch. "It's a deal." "You got a license to drive a truck?" "Well, no." "Deals off - I can't be part of anything illegal, but no problem. Get a license. I"m here every Monday."
A player.
Example: Early morning. Lady standing at a bus stop. All seven people waiting with her have wires coming out of their ears. Radios, I-pods, Walkmans, or something. All seven are in a zone - nodding heads in time to music or staring off into space. As I pass, I say to the lady: "They're all alien robots, you know. Their souls have been sucked out of them." The lady gives me a hard look and moves closer to the curb.
Not a player.
A man who has just walked up says, "Yes, but they aren't useless. They're a street-theater company and I'm their manager. We're on our way to a gig downtown." "Really? What's the name of the performance?" "Bus Stop Stupor. Look for us everywhere."
A player.
Example: Clerk in a bookstore - older lady with dyed red hair. "Can I help you?" she asks. "Happy birthday," I say. (Makes people smile - sometimes you're early, sometimes late, but sometimes right on.) "Well, I hope you're coming to my party,"she says. "We need someone to jump out of a cake."
"I'm your man." "You'd be expected to go-go dance in the nude."
"I'm not your man." "My mistake. Thought you looked a little kinky."
A player.
The lady waiting in line behind me - who overheard this conversation - drifted away from the counter and then walked out the door.
Not a player.
Later, as I walked by a sidewalk table at a nearby coffeehouse, I spot the lady customer who fled the store. "Sorry, hope we didn't annoy you," I said.
She smiled. "Oh, no,"she said, "It's just that I jumped out of the cake last year. It hurts my feelings to think they're looking for a replacement."
A player after all.
People in the real world are more full of mischief than I could ever invent. Most are primed and ready to play. While I didn't make up these stories, I had to make some of them down - they were unprintably creative.
Look for players. They're everywhere. You may be one.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Tag said:


> I have 100% faith in our society, I also believe there is a a large number of young people that are going to make a very positive change for the better. My main goal in what life I have left is to instill " I can do this" in every young person I come into contact with. I make a special effort to commend kids and their parents, and anyone else involved in raising a child. I wish the younger members would post their thoughts and ideas, I know I could stand to learn a few things.


Went to Walmart today saw a girl with a chicken bone in her noes with green hair and tattoos all over her body and she could not be more then 21 years old with her to kids.saw another girl with a babycarrige but instead of a kid there was a dog in it . Then I saw 2 guys with beards and tattoos holding hands .

Now I know why the circuses went out of buiness .
We have become the circus what you only saw there you can see at your local mall . What can i say the world has changed indeed. 
I only wonder whats nexts


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I guess I am turning into my parents. Although I have no problem with with tattoos if done correctly. A friend of mine done some tattooing on a few famous bands, but one thing he refused to do was tattoo someone who was drunk. Not only for health reasons, it was also for the ones who woke up and said


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Tag said:


> I guess I am turning into my parents. Although I have no problem with with tattoos if done correctly. A friend of mine done some tattooing on a few famous bands, but one thing he refused to do was tattoo someone who was drunk. Not only for health reasons, it was also for the ones who woke up and said


One or 2 look ok and always been around but when its to the point you look like you have a shirt on because that is all you see is tattoos it gets ridiculous.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I once read that tattoos, rings, etc. stuck through holes in the body and head, excessive makeup, elaborate hair dos, expensive cars and homes are a sure sign of undewlt with emotional and spiritual trauma. One would be better off getting some counseling rather than scarring up their bodies then forcing the rest of us to look at the mess they've created. At one point we were honest enough to call people on their stupidity, kids looking like freaks were sent home from school and employers did not tolerate such freedom of expression as is now done. We've slowly become a wicked, evil society without morals and values. Even to the point that anyone who dares be honest and express a dislike for such things is the one who will get bullied for being honest.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

When I was 15 I told my dad I was thinking of getting a tattoo. He said "Buy the tent first." I never got around to it...


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Jolly Roger said:


> I once read that tattoos, rings, etc. stuck through holes in the body and head, excessive makeup, elaborate hair dos, expensive cars and homes are a sure sign of undewlt with emotional and spiritual trauma. One would be better off getting some counseling rather than scarring up their bodies then forcing the rest of us to look at the mess they've created. At one point we were honest enough to call people on their stupidity, kids looking like freaks were sent home from school and employers did not tolerate such freedom of expression as is now done. We've slowly become a wicked, evil society without morals and values. Even to the point that anyone who dares be honest and express a dislike for such things is the one who will get bullied for being honest.


 its like you read my mind jolly Roger all of the sudden your the bad guy for schooling someone because they are doing something wrong.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

GREAT MINDS THINK ALIKE.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Jolly Roger said:


> I once read that tattoos, rings, etc. stuck through holes in the body and head, excessive makeup, elaborate hair dos, expensive cars and homes are a sure sign of undewlt with emotional and spiritual trauma. One would be better off getting some counseling rather than scarring up their bodies then forcing the rest of us to look at the mess they've created. At one point we were honest enough to call people on their stupidity, kids looking like freaks were sent home from school and employers did not tolerate such freedom of expression as is now done. We've slowly become a wicked, evil society without morals and values. Even to the point that anyone who dares be honest and express a dislike for such things is the one who will get bullied for being honest.


Maybe you need to read John 7: 24 :iono:


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Leviticus 19:28 pretty much sums it up. If God says NO that is good enough for me.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Maybe Mathew 7 :5 will help you out here .


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

treefork said:


> Maybe Mathew 7 :5 will help you out here .


Yep, I guess we should just accept all the evil in this wicked world. In the last days evil will be called good and good will be called evil. Isaiah 5:20.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Jolly Roger said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe Mathew 7 :5 will help you out here .
> ...


thats why certain people who are in power hate all religion you can convince alot of people with the media to think what ever they want you to think but for someone that is religious and raised right they cant be corrupted so eaily . This really pisses off some of these people who spend millions on media to convince us to do things there way. And when you dont or vote them out they freak out and call you all sorts of evil stuff even tho they are the ones being evil.


----------

